# synchroniser 2 ipod classic  sur le même ordi



## anderfiaux (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir, j'aimerai synchroniser un 2ème ipod classic sur un 1er ordi et ensuite pouvoir copier cette musique du 2ème ipod sur un autre ordi. Est-ce possible? Que se passera-t-il quand je re-synchroniserai le 1er ipod sur le 1er ordi? est-ce que je risque de tout perdre? y a-t-il des astuces?Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## bayliner28 (17 Décembre 2009)

Non, c'est possible.... Avec mon iPod Nano 3G J'ai l'ai fait et ça marche bien..... Bonne Chance......


Tu prends le iPod et tu le branche et tu t'assure de bien copier les chansons et tout va comme sur des roulettes 






Bayliner28


----------



## fransik (18 Décembre 2009)

anderfiaux a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'aimerai synchroniser un 2ème ipod classic sur un 1er ordi et ensuite pouvoir copier cette musique du 2ème ipod sur un autre ordi. Est-ce possible? Que se passera-t-il quand je re-synchroniserai le 1er ipod sur le 1er ordi? est-ce que je risque de tout perdre? y a-t-il des astuces?Merci pour vos réponses



Salut, 
c'est moi ou ta question est quand même bien confuse? 

Si tu veux transférer ta musique d'un ordinateur vers un autre via un 2ème iPod, c'est possible parait-il, mais pas forcément avec iTunes. 
Il serait peut-être intéressant d'activer la fonction "Partage à domicile" et de transférer directement entre les deux postes, non? 

De toutes façons, et à moins que ce ne soit maintenant devenu possible de transférer via iPod & iTunes, un gentil message s'affiche pour te demander si tu veux désormais synchroniser uniquement avec tel ordinateur, et donc effacer préalablement à une nouvelle synchronisation...

Soit tu passes par une alternative à iTunes/ un utilitaire, soit tu transfères/ copies ta bibliothèque iTunes d'un ordinateur vers l'autre, par exemple via un disque externe. 
Les deux sujets ont été abordés plusieurs fois sur les forums.


----------



## BigMac50 (20 Décembre 2009)

Salut je suis dans la même situation que toi, j'utilise la dernière version iTunes, il faut que tu active le mode manuel et surtout bien nommer tes ipods correctement, moi par exemple ça donne ceci iPod Classic 01, iPod Classic 02 ........ Et tout fonctionne bien

Petite précision j'ai des bibiotjeqie différentes sur chacun de mes ipods

J'espère que ça pourra t'aider


----------



## fransik (21 Décembre 2009)

...iTunes 9.0.2 (25) et dernière version logicielle sur iPod, impossible de transférer du iPod vers le Mac. 
En tous cas, pas avec iTunes.


----------

